#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  How to improve my gaming performance on mobile phone?

## சந்தோஷ்

I'm playing online games like PUBG and Call of Duty on my mobile phone. But my winning percentage are very poor. so I need to increase my winning percentage. If you have any idea for improve gaming performance on mobile phone please share your valuable thoughts here.

----------

